# My maquette (amazing N scale layout)



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a maquette in N scale 230X110 cm in digital Selectrix system by Trix, and a big collection with 86 locomotives and more of 350 wagons, all in N scale. 4 trains can run independently...


































































































































































































































Thanks


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

W O W 




Amazing work!!

And beautiful collection of N scale, haven't seen that much before!

Where did you find the track plan, or did you make it yourself. It fits really well in the available space.

Also what track system are you using?


----------



## TrainK1ng (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!!

The pictures made my day :thumbsup:


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks.
The first idea for the track plan was from the Noch catalogue, the rest from myself...
I use digital system from TRIX , the *Selectrix* system.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I would love to do a track plan like that with Marklin HO, it's really great.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent...love those heavy electrics.:thumbsup:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy ****, that is amazing. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worshippy:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

It's a great example of a lot of detail in a small space. That's N scale for you.

Alfalfa, this should open up a few possibilities of what is within the realm of possibility!


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Great layout and I see the picture that was used for the web banner in there


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you very much!
I am very happy that hobbyist like all of you tells so good comments for my maquette...!


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

By the way, I love reef aquariums and for that I have a fish for avatar.Look hare my aquarium in *Reef Central* http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-12/totm/index.php


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

manosdr said:


> By the way, I love reef aquariums and for that I have a fish for avatar.Look hare my aquarium in *Reef Central* http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-12/totm/index.php


I always wondered about your avatar... That tank is awsome! Is that real coral and everything? 

It looks like the "tank of the month" site is temporarily down, but when it is back up I am going to vote for you :thumbsup:

EDIT: Oh crap, it looks like I need to belong to the forum to vote


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice tank, what is the size of it and is it salt or fresh?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Nice tank, what is the size of it and is it salt or fresh?


Someone did not read 



> I filled the aquarium with water to which I had added Red Sea salt...
> 
> I change 20% of the water every 30 days with saltwater created from the six-stage-RO/DI unit. I use Tropic Marin Pro-Reef salt...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

oh my bad my bad!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks.Enything in this aquarium is alive.!
It is not necessary to vote because my tank elected December 2006 Reef Central Tank of the Month...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

manosdr said:


> It is not necessary to vote because my tank elected December 2006 Reef Central Tank of the Month...


Oh, LOL... Well congradulations!


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Good job, im not supprised, that is a great tank.


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Magnificent layout. I love the night pictures. How big is the layout?


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks...!
The layout is 230 X 110 cm. The 230 cm is the length.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

you got a lot of running space in that small layout it looks like.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

230cm x 100cm = 7' 6" x 3' 3" Incredible amount of operation in that size layout. My HO Layout is slightly bigger at 8 x 4 and has no where near the amount of operational flexibility, but it's still fun!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I am still amazed. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how many years did your masterpiece take you to build? I still can't get over how much you have put into such a small space.


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you very much...!
I am trying to complete my maquette 5 years.!


----------



## billroetter (Jan 17, 2010)

that is sweet


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Your N scale locomotives/engines/cars collection/layout and salt water aquarium are amazing.  I bet that salt water aquarium is hard to take care of. I've always enjoyed salt water aquariums, but I've heard they are a lot of work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

last time that member has been on is 10/21/2008:laugh:

Though I agree. A very nice layout and trains.


----------



## billroetter (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Big Ed
Going to change it all around for this year wish i had more room


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Manosdr, that is a terrific layout----I'm impressed with both it and your collection. You have one very serious addiction there, buddy!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW! :thumbsup:
This is truly an amazing piece of work! The night shot is simply stellar. Wow, just....wow! Thanks for sharing...this makes me want to get into N scale someday for sure!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I go live there? Please? PLEASE?!? The whole town looks like such fun!


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Holy cow man,that's so wonderful.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

very impressive.....


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to look...awesome....


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

That is Way Freaky Nice !!! - Wow Man - Beautiful work you do - Exceptional - I am going to study this one. Big Cheers - Steve


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! What an amazing layout and that collection...drooling! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Too bad the original poster hasn't been back since 2008.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

:laugh: I was just about to answer!


----------

